# problemi con reiserfs

## enx89

Ciao a tutti,

ieri sera ho avuto mi sono imbattuto in un errore molto strano, che mi fa riflettere ancora adesso.

Avvio il computer (un p200mmx con 128mb di ram e 2 hd da 3 e 40GB) e il controllo dei filesystem fallisce. Preciso che ho una situazione del genere: sull' hd da 3GB ho 3 partizioni:/boot con ext3,/ con reiserfs e una swap;sull' hd da 40GB ho un' unica partizione con reiserfs.

Il problema ce l'ho con con il controllo dell' hd da 40GB, perche` all'avvio fsck.reiserfs ritorna un errore 6 e mi dice che non e` possibile riparare tutti gli errori automaticamente e bisogna farlo a mano. Il messaggio d' errore e` il seguente:

 *Quote:*   

>  * Stopping klogd, syslogd...                                    [ ok ]
> 
>  * Syncing hardware clock to system clock [Local Time]...                 [ ok ]
> 
>  * Saving random seed...                                         [ ok ]
> ...

 

Ho provato a eseguire tutti i controlli del caso,ma non ho  riscontrato nessun problema. Inoltre ad ogni riavvio ho sempre la stessa storia. Ho controllato negli help, ma l'errore 6 non esiste. In effetti il vero errore ritornato da fsck e` l'8 "Operational Error". Cosa posso fare per risolvere questo noioso problema?

Per il momento l' ho aggirato togliendo dal file /etc/init.d/checkfs la parte che fa apparire il prompt a seguito di un errore, cosi` non si ferma e continua tranquillamente.

Il fatto e` che ho messo l'hd sotto un' altra macchina con gentoo e non ho avuto questo genere di problemi.

Ciao a tutti e grazie ENx

----------

## cerri

Non e' l'errore 6, e' il signal che corrisponde a 

```
SIGABRT       6       Core    Abort signal from abort(3)
```

.

Se lo lanci a mano che succede?

----------

## enx89

Quando lancio fsck.reiserfs controlla i possibili errori che ho sul filesystem ma mi dice che non ce ne sono. Ho provato tutte le opzioni possibili, ma sembra che non ci siano errori!

La cosa che mi fa riflettere e` che messo sull' altra macchina gentoo non ho problemi al boot!

che cosa vuol dire

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> SIGABRT       6       Core    Abort signal from abort(3)
> ```
> ...

 

e 

```
Error 6 Operational Error
```

?

ENx

----------

## bsolar

Ho notato che s'impianta quando checka '/dev/hdc1' ma non avevi solo 2 dischi? Cos'è il tuo hdc1?

Magari posta il tuo fstab.

----------

## cerri

 *enx89 wrote:*   

> Quando lancio fsck.reiserfs controlla i possibili errori che ho sul filesystem

 

Quale?

 *Quote:*   

> che cosa vuol dire
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Da dove salta fuori l'error 6?

Da quello che hai postato il 6 si riferisce al signal.

E cmq: hdc1 potrebbe essere l'altro hdd con l'unica partizione, ma ha ragione bsolar (e' un veteran  :Smile: ) posta il tuo fstab.

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> E cmq: hdc1 potrebbe essere l'altro hdd con l'unica partizione, 

 

Vero, ma non è detto, più dubbi vengono sfrondati più facile é individuare il problema.

 *cerri wrote:*   

> ma ha ragione bsolar (e' un veteran )

 

Tranquillo che ne dico anch'io di caxxate...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kuba

installa reiserfsprogs-3.6.5-r1 oppure 3.6.4-r1 ci sono problemi legati alla versione 3.6.5

----------

## enx89

Eccovi il mio fstab:

```
/dev/hda1                         /boot                    ext3         noauto,noatime          1 1                                                         

/dev/hda3                         /                        reiserfs     noatime                 0 0                                                         

/dev/hda2                         none                     swap         sw                      0 0                                                         

/dev/hdc1                         /mnt/homedisk            reiserfs     noatime                 1 1                                                         

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0                /mnt/cdrom               iso9660      noauto,ro               0 0                                                         

/dev/fd0                          /mnt/floppy              vfat         noauto,users,umask=0    0 0                                                         

/mnt/homedisk/home                /homes/home              reiserfs     bind,noatime            0 0                                                         

/mnt/homedisk/ntprofile           /homes/ntprofile         reiserfs     bind,noatime            0 0                                                         

/mnt/homedisk/doc                 /homes/doc               reiserfs     bind,noatime            0 0                                                         

/mnt/homedisk/gentoo/distfiles/   /usr/portage/distfiles/  reiserfs     bind,noatime            0 0                                                         

                                                                                                                                                            

none                              /proc                     proc        defaults                0 0                                                         

                                                                                                                                                            

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for                                                                                           

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). Adding the following                                                                                          

# line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:                                                                                                              

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will use almost no                                                                             

#  memory if not populated with files)                                                                                                                      

                                                                                                                                                            

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0
```

Cmq quando ho detto  *Quote:*   

> Error 6 Operational Error

  mi sono sbagliato volevo dire 

```
 Error 8 Operational Error 
```

Effettivamente io ho reiserfsprogs-3.6.5. Potrebbe essere quello il problema?

ENx

----------

## bsolar

Seguirei il consiglio di kuba ma ad ogni modo questa linea:

```
/dev/hdc1                         /mnt/homedisk            reiserfs     noatime                 1 1
```

Le ultime due opzioni dovrebbero essere '0 0' (anche se non dovrebbe creare problemi).

----------

## enx89

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Seguirei il consiglio di kuba ma ad ogni modo questa linea:
> 
> ```
> /dev/hdc1                         /mnt/homedisk            reiserfs     noatime                 1 1
> ```
> ...

 

Credo anch'io che kuba abbia ragione, perchè adesso sto aggiornando reiserfsprogs e mi sono accorto che è stata applicata la patch con il "flushs_buffer bug" o qualcosa del genere che, guarda caso è il mio problema.

ENx

----------

## cerri

qualcuno mi spiega

```
/dev/hdc1                         /mnt/homedisk            reiserfs     noatime                 1 1                                                         

/mnt/homedisk/home                /homes/home              reiserfs     bind,noatime            0 0                                                         

/mnt/homedisk/ntprofile           /homes/ntprofile         reiserfs     bind,noatime            0 0                                                         

/mnt/homedisk/doc                 /homes/doc               reiserfs     bind,noatime            0 0                                                         

/mnt/homedisk/gentoo/distfiles/   /usr/portage/distfiles/  reiserfs     bind,noatime            0 0
```

???

Una sottocartella di un fs gia' montato si monta da un'altra parte? Che casino.   :Shocked: 

----------

## enx89

 *cerri wrote:*   

> qualcuno mi spiega
> 
> ```
> /dev/hdc1                         /mnt/homedisk            reiserfs     noatime                 1 1                                                         
> 
> ...

 

E' veramente un casino!!! ho fatto tutto questo perchè non riuscivo ad esportare, con nfs, delle directory montate su un partizione diversa da root e quindi ho fatto così!

Comunque il problema si è risolto installandi reiserfs-3.6.5 a reiserfs-3.6.5-r1.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

GRAZIE A TUTTI PER L'AIUTO ENx  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

